# Who here writes his/her own stories?



## Ice Man

*Who here writes his/her own strories?*

What are your stories about?
Have you writen anything story which had its setting in Tolkien's Middle Earth?
Would you mind sharing a bit or your own works here?

I do write some stories, but it's been a lomg time since I wrote my last one, mainly because going to college, going to work, and dating my girlfriend take all the time I have.


----------



## Uminya

I've written several stories...most are science-fiction of a sort, but there is one Middle-Earth one that I've written.

Nothing is really good enough to share though, hehe.


----------



## Zale

I write as often as possible (which isn't often, just before my GCSEs), but most of my stories (all short, for the moment) almost always turn out to be totally weird and different from what I had in mind at the start. I'd prefer not to share any at the moment though...I'm working on something bigger...


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Zale _
> *I write as often as possible (which isn't often, just before my GCSEs), but most of my stories (all short, for the moment) almost always turn out to be totally weird and different from what I had in mind at the start. I'd prefer not to share any at the moment though...I'm working on something bigger... *



May I ask what is it that you are working on at this moment?


----------



## Courtney

I have lots of stories in my head, but I doubt if I will ever write them down...


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *I have lots of stories in my head, but I doubt if I will ever write them down... *



Why?


----------



## Kit Baggins

I've written a very long series of stories (13 so far, but 2 are unfinished).They are set mostly on an island called Zodia, in the Quara Empie. They're fantasy, and a bit surreal. They are partially based on the MYST games and novels (they have some of the same characters), and the last story is set partly in Middle-earth. 
They're about a group of amateur rebels, and all the chaotic things that happen to them as they try and save their island (and the rest of the Empire) from destruction.
One of them won my local radio station's under 14-s short story competetion in 1998.

~Kit


----------



## Courtney

Those stories sound really interesting, Kit ...if you get them published I would definately read them! 

i don't want to write them down, because I am scared to. It will never be as good as it is in my head... Maybe I will try someday...i don't know...


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *Those stories sound really interesting, Kit ...if you get them published I would definately read them!
> 
> i don't want to write them down, because I am scared to. It will never be as good as it is in my head... Maybe I will try someday...i don't know... *



Can you at least give us a summary?
Something as what are the settings in your stories and who are the characters?

I live writing, but I also have this feeling that things won't be good once I write them down.


----------



## Courtney

The one that I have thought through the most, would take place almost entirely in the mind of a little girl. She has run away from somewhere, and at the beginning she can't remember what. It will be mostly things that she remembers about her life. It's kind of confusing. but I think I will try to write it down...I mean if it doesn't sound good, I don't have to do anything with it... right?


----------



## Isilme

I love writing! I write mostly short stories about anything that comes to my mind at that time.
And my english teacher said that I'm the best writer she's ever taught  I guess that's a good thing.
The bad part is my friends try to get me to write all their stories.


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *The one that I have thought through the most, would take place almost entirely in the mind of a little girl. She has run away from somewhere, and at the beginning she can't remember what. It will be mostly things that she remembers about her life. It's kind of confusing. but I think I will try to write it down...I mean if it doesn't sound good, I don't have to do anything with it... right? *



IMO, you should write as long as your stories interest you, as long as you feel that you have to finish things.

The funny thing is that you sound just as my sister. 



> _Originally posted by Isilme _
> *I love writing! I write mostly short stories about anything that comes to my mind at that time.
> And my english teacher said that I'm the best writer she's ever taught  I guess that's a good thing.
> The bad part is my friends try to get me to write all their stories. *



LOL, is it too much if I ask you to show us any of your stories?


----------



## Kit Baggins

> _Originally posted by Arcanjo _
> *
> 
> Can you at least give us a summary?
> Something as what are the settings in your stories and who are the characters?*


There are an awful lot of characters, but these are the main ones (note: all the people marked as 'psychic' in fact have similar powers to the Istari, only they're mortal and live for about 325 years):
Good Guys
Claire and Mortimer Blazefyre (23-year-old psychic twins)
Pegonis ã Taiilos (Claire and Mort's friend, also psychic)
Empress Karrat II (Empress of Quara)
Captain Cat Wood (15-year-old commander of a third of the rebel army)
Elvin Tzam (Cat's best friend)
Atrus and Katran (distant relatives of the Blazefyres- Katran is the leader of the rebellion on the neighbouring island of Riven; Atrus is her husband)
Gehn (Atrus's father, and dictator of Riven- this is who Katran is rebelling against)
Aitrus, Veovis and Ti'ana (3 ghosts- Aitrus is Gehn's father, Ti'ana is Gehn's mother, and Veovis is their insane friend who thinks that custard is evil)

Bad Guys
Rycardo Tzam (self-appointed dictator of Toquaria [part of the Empire], Elvin's uncle)
Illanor Rogen (Tzam's 2nd-in-command)
Jayen Griffiths (another of Tzam's officers)
Joshua Rogen (Tzam's successor)

All the stories are set in the Quara Empire, on the islands of Zodia and Rivean, the continent of Toquaria (in particual the capital city Barath'ns) and the floating city of Quara.

I hope I haven't confused you all too much  .

~Kit


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Kit Baggins _
> *
> 
> I hope I haven't confused you all too much  .
> 
> ~Kit  *



Of course not. I love to share some ideas with other people.
The most developed story I ever wrote was about these 3 human friends that smiply decided to wander the world and live exciting lives. Of course they got into lots of trouble.
Too bad I never really finished it.


----------



## Tarien

I have the planari (copyright).

Good girls-
Lady Kira
(Ni-)Naika
Lady Miriva
Lady Taisa
Lady Yelira
Lady Kimrai
Ni-Leusa
Ni-Ulaeo
Ni-Imasa
Ni-Maita
Ni-Ores
Ni-Vaila
Ni-Fylin

Bad Girls-
Empress Dayui
King Vir
Wesia
Various Minions

Neutral-
Maisa
Queen Curii
Queen Eseri
Abbess Yin
Inga
Gieli
Duke Turte'uor


----------



## Zale

Arcanjo (sorry this has been so long in coming) the "something bigger" is a 'world' (or at least part of one) built to my own mind (i.e. how I like it) with its own language, culture, beliefs and so on. IT will, eventually, rival Tolkien's work (Yeah right. No chance. But I can always hope  ). However, I might write a short story and post it in the "Writer's guild" thread in the Hall of Fire (I think).


----------



## Ice Man

It's been a long time since I sat down to write anything, and now I concentrating on reading the Silmarillion. But I expect it to give me some many good ideas after I've finished reading it.

Mainly, I try to write stuff that would, eventually, fit in Tolkien's Middle Earth, but I try to make things a bit "darker" and with some races that I've made up myself.*





*Actually, nothing is made up by myself, what I do is simply give a different form to all the fantastic and marvelous ideas that I've once came across.


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

*My stories*

I LOVE reading nearly anything, and I would love writing!
I start planning a story, but then it always goes wrong. I am in the middle of writing a mystery story about a few criminals, all racing too find the "Eye" because it's worth a lot, as it is so rare. The main character don't actually know what the eye is yt, but they know they must have it (as the Eagle has payed them a few "friendly" visits) and that they must not let the baddies get it.
I know thats nothing like LOTR but i am a long way off being n e ware near as good as Tolkein, and probably you guys. I would love any ideas or tips for my story on writing in general!


----------



## Zale

Arwen, if there is one tip I would give you, it is read loads. Trying to write a story without ever having read any (not suggesting that you've never read a book, of course) would be like trying to run without legs...


----------



## Persephone

**I did once**

It was entitled: *THE DARKEST DAY* It's a tragic love story/adventure, good vs. evil plot.


----------



## tom_bombadil

heres a bit of one of mine its called Journeys end


> The land which surronded Tom was lonley and desolate. He looked around himself and as far as the eye could see were empty fields hills and moors. Tom was a cordeleon traveler in his late 30's. he owned nothing but the clothes on his back and his kit bag. H e was tall with sleek black hair and brown eyes. Tom had set out from olofir two months earlier and was planning to walk to the south coast of gilopi (the home land of cordeleons) for the portal to yomika a strange but free land.



Quoted for ya...Use the


> tag, and close it with the same tag, but a / between the [ and the word quote


----------



## Isilme

When I finish editing my first science fiction story I'll post it here. I say this because science fiction is the most popular around here so it seems!

oooh Tom!! Your story sounds really good!
how long are your stories??


----------



## tom_bombadil

thats only the first paragraph i had to right it in english and i didnt finish it yet and i got an A yaaaaaaaaaaaaah

i would write more but i dont have the book with me doh


----------



## Zale

You mean English isn't your mother tongue? Where are you from, then?


----------



## tom_bombadil

no english is my nromal tounge but i am barley english im 1/4 english 1/4 welsh 1/4 scotish 1/8 italian and 1/8 irish


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

I've written alot of stories, but like Cir mine aren't good enough to share.

But lately, when i've been writing stories i can't think of any subjects to write about besides ME nearly everything i write, there will be a King, or a Elf even a Hobbit. Its really annoying


----------



## Tarien

I'm writing a book, but as I *cross fingers* hope to get it published, I'm a trifle reluctant to post it.


----------



## Isilme

I'm too worried that nobody will like my stories, plus it's really embarrising.

Could somebody please give me a Science Fiction idea to write about?? Mine just don't seam to be working.


----------



## Arrhia El.

Why don't you just start writing... and _hopefully_ ideas will come as you go along.


----------



## LoreMaster

My imagination has been apt to create stories, and LOTR inspired me to start creating my own fantasy world. It's getting along very well.


----------



## CyberGhostface

I have some stories up at fanfiction.net

Please review them!


----------



## Isilme

I started writing a fantasy novel but it was turning to much like Harry Potter, Lord of the rings like.
Thanks I'll check that link out!


----------



## YayGollum

I used to write stories about a bunch of talking animals in South Africa, but my best friend who was helping me with it ran away with all our ideas when he met this super rich evil dude. oh well.


----------



## Frodorocks

I write in a journal and every now and then a story or a poem will pop into my head. A couple of years ago a wrote a story about how earth finds out that the moon is hollow and sends some people and the people find out that the core of the moon is inhabited, and it won the young author's award. There's this one that I've never put down on paper where this woman has felt this longing deep in her soul all of her life but she doesn't know what it's about but then she goes on vacation in egypt and finds out that she's a decendant of some people who survived Atlantis so she goes and visits it. I don't know, that one's just a glimpse, an idea. 

Oh, and there's this one that came to me in science class.
Dave and his scout troop were very tired after hiking all day. So when they came to a cemetery the scout leader decided to camp there for the night. All the boys complained but as the leader put it, "It's the only clearing for miles." So dutifully they set up camp for the night. Dave didn't like to admit it, but he was deathly afraid of cemeteries. So when he set up his tent, he made sure he wasn't on any graves. The scout leader decided not to build a fire in a cemetery so he sent them all to bed early. Scott, Dave's friend, had his tent set up right on top of a grave. The headstone was a huge marble angel. Scott wasn't afraid since he thought that ghosts didn't really exist. So as Dave settled down for the night he wrapped himself tight in his sleeping bag and put his pillow over his head. All night Dave thought he heard ghostly voices. He couldn't sleep. Then in the early hours of the morning, he heard the screaming. All of the boys rushed out of their tents to see what was going on. The screaming was coming from Scott's tent. Abruptly, the screaming stopped. The leader told them to stay in their tents. He took a flashlight and walked cautiously towards Scott's tent. Everyone scrambled after him. When they looked in the tent, they saw metal stakes coming up through his tent and piercing his body. His eyes were glassy and his mouth was open in an eternal scream of agony. Blood covered the inside of the tent. On his chest was a tiny marble angel. Outside, the angel headstone was gone. They packed up and buried him right there in the graveyard. That evening they came to a new cemetery. For some strange reason the scout leader decided to sleep there. It wasn't quite dark yet so the boys looked around. Right in the center of the cemetery was the same stone angel that was in the last cemetery. "Dave," said the scouts leader strangely "Why don't you sleep under the angel?" So Dave, trying to prove he wasn't afraid even though he was terrified, slept under the angel. The next morning the boys woke up bright and early. Funny, this time there wasn't even a scream to herald death. The boys found Dave's body lying across the outstretched arms of the angel. His eyes were open and transfixed in terror and dripping down the cold, white marble was dark, red blood.


----------



## Gandalf_White

I have written five chapters of my Middle-earth based book. Most of the names of places are different compared with ME cities and such. Anyone want to read it?


----------



## Isilme

Frodorocks, that's CREEPY!, I love it!!

Gandalf_White, I'd love to read it, if you don't want to post it PM it to me.


----------



## Frodorocks

Thanks so much. You just made my day. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Phenix

I writ some storys too,but only fantasy storys.


----------



## Fool of a Took

I love writing! I work with my friend in a sort of pass-around format where one of us writes a part and then the other one of us writes another. We have one unfinished one that started out as a Star Wars story, then it got out of control and wasn't really Star Wars anymore, so we changed all the names and traits, so it's not recognizable as a Star Wars story. It's more like an interplanetary fantasy. It's not really sci-fi. We just realized suddenly that we couldn't work in the Star Wars universe--we needed one of our own! We kinda put that one down when we suddenly discovered Lord of the Rings, and we're now writing a LOTR story that looks as though it will have to stay in Middle-Earth. 
Our "Interplanetry Fantasy" as I call it still needs a ton of work, but we both think it has a lot of potiental. I'm fairly certain we'll go back to it sometime, and I'd really love to see it published sometime, but that's going to be a LONG way off.


OOOOH... Freaky, Frodorocks! I like it too!!!! 

I would also love to read your story Gandalf_White! May I?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Most people here know about my Elanor story. I already posted most of it and I'm almost finished. It's on the thread 'I must know someone elses oppinion!'

(Yes I know about the misspellings.)


----------



## Aranaug

Bravo Frodoroacks, bravo. Good job. 

Up until this last year I didn't write very good stories, but since sometime early last year I have been struck with a lot of ideas for stories and my writing has gotten better.
I've written most of my stuff for my freshman english class this last year. I've written a conclusion to an unfinished story for english. Maybe one of you had to do this to, it was called THE LADY OR THE TIGER? I'll sum it up for those of you who have not had to read this, the basic plot is that a princess and a peasant fall in love, which not only is against the law, but against her father's (the king's) wishes. So in a coloseum (sp??) they judge him like all the criminals. There are two doors in the arena portion, and the felon must open one door and there will either be a lady who will be immediately wed to him or a tiger to devour him. It ends as the guy opens the door. And that's where we picked up writing the story. 
As I wrote the rough draft of my conclusion that we needed, I was watching a movie. The movie's title was GLADIATOR. Needless to say it turned into a gore fest. But not a the tiger lept at the man adn killed him gore fest. A play by hideous and disgusting play. Though I knew my mistake as I wrote it not that it mattered, tiger would go for you neck not you gut. Then as we had one of our peers go through and correct the grammatical errors, mine was the longest one. And while he was trying to finish reading it other people looked at it and caught just a few sentences of it. Every one was shocked. But you should have heard the dead silence when they got the teacher to read it out loud. 



> He tries to fight off the crazed beast but its looks like a crippled antelope trying to fight off a lion. He kept fighting despite it all. He was still alive when the beast tore into his stomach. The acid splashing on the tiger and all over himself including an eye. But the acid did not deter the beast it simply enraged it more.



We also had to write an one act play, a myth ( I did an end of the world myth for the Greeks, which was probably one of my best), and various other short stories. Most of my stories aren't as violent as the first one.

I have been working on a story of my own that has been changing since I started. It starts off at a high school were our main characters are first introduced. Then out of nowhere something hits the earth and very few people survive, less than a hundred through out the entire globe. Then we have the coping, learning, and mistakes of the small group we follow. Then one is out cast and then we find a stockpile of technology and the ones who destroyed the majority of the earth. But chances are the ending will change by the time I get done with the first part though.



> It’s the first week of May, and Senioritis has struck our school. Seniors are already skipping school, even though they don’t graduate for two more weeks. But the main problem with Senioritis is that it affects more than just the seniors, the underclassmen catch it too. I can’t wait to get out myself, but I see no point in skipping school, that and my parents would string me alive. “Mr. Richards? Mr. Richards. MR. RICHARDS!”
> “What? Oh, yes Ms. Ackerman?” Whoops, maybe I should have been paying attention.
> “Adam, would you please tell me what the answer to number twelve is.”
> “Uh, yes ma’am. The answer to number twelve is the square root of five times pi.”
> “Correct.” Thank God. Geometry can be fun at times, but it can also be a hassle. Like doing proofs. Brrrrr. Proofs aren’t that hard, it’s just the hassle of explaining everything in elementary terms. Now let’s see, back to staring towards the window. Thankfully there are two things in that direction that I enjoy, there’s just the outdoors and then there’s Karen Summers. What I wouldn’t give just to get a smile from her. But, of course, I’m just a comic book nerd, smart guy, and generally nice guy. My problem is that girls, well at least girls at Hudson Valley High School, don’t notice that type of guy. Maybe instead of doing choir and drama I should have been in a sport, maybe then I would have gotten at least some attention.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany

I'm putting together a series of stories that are interconnected years after the war of the ring
The characters are:
Baldur a Knight of Gondor
Jarek a Knight in the Rohirrim
Kili II a dwarf who helped Gimli rebuild and protect the glittering caves of Aglarond
Koraga one of the last orcs
Arvel & Elrohim an elven couple who remained in middle Earth
Theoden Brandybuck & Faramir Took (Faramir is an actual character from the LOTR trilogy family tree as Pippin's son) two hobbits who are the main characters.


----------



## Halasían

Sir Gawain d'Orchany said:


> I'm putting together a series of stories that are interconnected years after the war of the ring
> The characters are:
> Baldur a Knight of Gondor
> Jarek a Knight in the Rohirrim
> Kili II a dwarf who helped Gimli rebuild and protect the glittering caves of Aglarond
> Koraga one of the last orcs
> Arvel & Elrohim an elven couple who remained in middle Earth
> Theoden Brandybuck & Faramir Took (Faramir is an actual character from the LOTR trilogy family tree as Pippin's son) two hobbits who are the main characters.



Interesting characters. What is the story outline and setting?

I have written severalstories over the years, and have co-written a few with my wife, and have adapted some RPs that I have been a part of into stories. Some were on Henneth Annun, but now reside on Archive Of Our Own. Also have a couple on Open Scrolls and Many Paths To Tread.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany

Halasían said:


> Interesting characters. What is the story outline and setting?
> 
> I have written severalstories over the years, and have co-written a few with my wife, and have adapted some RPs that I have been a part of into stories. Some were on Henneth Annun, but now reside on Archive Of Our Own. Also have a couple on Open Scrolls and Many Paths To Tread.


I'm still working on that. I've decided to change Baldur to Boromir II who is Faramir's son.

I'm also going to do a story based on either Elboron (Faramir's son) or Barahir (Faramir's grandson).


----------



## Blueduindain

I used to write a lot; but being busy has prevented me from doing so. I consider myself a decent writer; not the worst, but not the best either. I also like to create my own worlds. Many that I have no idea what to do with! Like a modern fantasy setting that I have no characters for. (At the world building stage.) , but I am also working on a LOTRs abridged story. Full of Tolkeiner in jokes, Cracks at Shagrat's name, and other amusing acts. (Be warned, I have a Very dark sense of humor!)


----------



## Morwen Greenleaf

About a year ago I wrote some short stories, I don't quite remember what it exactly was about. 
All I can remember is that it was about elves and a great war. I should look through my notes to find back the story,
I'm getting curious about what I wrote


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany

I'm currently writing a story based in Gondolin in the first age


----------



## Ithilethiel

I write stories and poetry. Some are fantasy bc I have a very rich internal life and love living inside my head. It's a happier and safer place to be than the real world sometimes. I also paint and draw.

Maybe one day I'll feel comfortable enough to share here but right now I'm still a bit too shy.


----------



## Felix

I have just started writing my first book. It is an adventure novel very similar to Lord of the Rings and is based in a world similar to a medieval world. It is so early on that I haven't even come up with a name yet. The book is about a boy who has to travel across the world in order to retrieve an object of mystic value, any suggestions for a title??
Thanks
Felix


----------



## Ithilethiel

I wish everyone who creates stories, poems, art, etc in our beloved Tolkien's style much happiness and success in their endeavors. 

Whether you're brave and publish and share your gifts with others or like me keep them close to your heart I wish you many more lovely fantastical adventures in the days ahead.


----------



## Blueduindain

Felix said:


> I have just started writing my first book. It is an adventure novel very similar to Lord of the Rings and is based in a world similar to a medieval world. It is so early on that I haven't even come up with a name yet. The book is about a boy who has to travel across the world in order to retrieve an object of mystic value, any suggestions for a title??
> Thanks
> Felix


That’s awesome, I’m doing something similar, only mine has a bit of the dark crystal thrown in as well. It’s about a girl who is trying to avenge her father who was killed by the villain. All the while unwittingly saving the world, and learning to control her hot temper. As this is going on she sees a strange world with many bizarre creatures.


----------



## Desert Loon

I've often thought I'd like to write some Tolkien fanfic - one of these days. I don't have much time to write these days and I've been concentrating on my own constructed world and several stories set therein. The setting has a lot of conlangs, but though some people in it believe in magic, it doesn't have the kind of magic that current fantasy does. The technology level is more or less around 17th century European.

In fact, this spring I got my first story published. It's about 5000 words and is free to download and share. Here's a link:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1G7kewFukG98tKfsB91NdTAFcKbIKG8jk


----------



## Miguel

Desert Loon said:


> I've often thought I'd like to write some Tolkien fanfic - one of these days. I don't have much time to write these days and I've been concentrating on my own constructed world and several stories set therein. The setting has a lot of conlangs, but though some people in it believe in magic, it doesn't have the kind of magic that current fantasy does. The technology level is more or less around 17th century European.
> 
> In fact, this spring I got my first story published. It's about 5000 words and is free to download and share. Here's a link:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1G7kewFukG98tKfsB91NdTAFcKbIKG8jk



Cool!, i've read a little bit of it, i like the names of the characters.

I'm writing something Tolkien related, but i need to gather as much information as possible to try and make it as legit and in-universe as possible, without screwing anything on the stablished lore; but expanding more on it more as well. Is not easy


----------



## Desert Loon

Miguel said:


> Cool!, i've read a little bit of it, i like the names of the characters.
> 
> I'm writing something Tolkien related, but i need to gather as much information as possible to try and make it as legit and in-universe as possible, without screwing anything on the stablished lore; but expanding more on it more as well. Is not easy



I'm glad you like them!

About your writing, I expect the difficulty would vary depending on the scope of your planned story. Is the action in one place, or does it move around a lot?


----------



## Miguel

Desert Loon said:


> I'm glad you like them!
> 
> About your writing, I expect the difficulty would vary depending on the scope of your planned story. Is the action in one place, or does it move around a lot?



The action is in one place, but it connects with the past and gives a hint on things to come in the future, past the fourth age. I'm not English native and i'm a total noob when it comes to writing so it's hard but fun!. The whole thing started with me thinking about possible scenes that would fill gaps on a Silmarillion movie, but after a while i was like "Wait a minute, this could be more, much more actually" lol. It's just that as i was writing, all these ideas started popping in my mind, so i'm taking it easy. Once i have the ideas written, not only i have to revise the text, but also have to make sure that it sounds like if Tolkien wrote it


----------



## Desert Loon

Would you want to write it in your native language (Spanish I presume)?


----------



## Miguel

Desert Loon said:


> Would you want to write it in your native language (Spanish I presume)?



No, English. If i do it in Spanish i would probably have headaches translating it to English later lol


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Fanfic - Fanfic-Annals of the Dúnedain-Shadow over Gondor 1944:desert storm


I'm writting some new stuff based the war in 1944 of Middle-Earth now. Do you know what it takes to be a Gondor citizen?XD Nah, just some stuff to kill time and I found too few self-written fanfics about wars in 1944 of Middle-Earth. Enjoy the reading XD Due to the new rules about comments to...




www.thetolkienforum.com




This is my stuff, if you don't mind my premature writing skills XD. Welcome to the act of aggression series based on the war of 1944. Let's see how Gondor fought for his final glory, MAKE GONDOR GREAT AGAIN!!!!!


----------

